# How's this for good balance?



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Yeah, she is pretty amazing!!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

It is without a doubt, very good.


----------



## amightytarzan5 (Mar 20, 2008)

I love Stacy Westfall! She rides so beautifully! That horse was amazing too. All my horsey friends tell me that I'm going to do that one day. Maybe, but instead of reining, it's going to be bareback and bridless jumping! :lol:


----------



## Juno21 (Jun 17, 2008)

Shes good I use to be able to ride my old horse like that but he wasn't that good.


----------



## Merel (Apr 17, 2008)

Well, with a lot of training and trust and love for your horse it's possible..

I can only walk, trot and canter bare back.. Bridleless i'm not even going to try.


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

that choked me up when i was watching it. the bond she has with her horse is amazing


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

I love her, she is my fav western rider. Im not that much into western. But ok here is the learning/question part. Why did the horse have a "mean face" when it was asked to do some of the stuff? 

Thats sad that her dad died, I actually got teary when she stood on the horse, I dont know why. Im NOT a cry baby! lol


----------

